# Body parts A - Z



## Johnny Thunder

A - ankle


----------



## Spooky1

B - Butt


----------



## Dark Angel 27

C-chest


----------



## Don Givens

Derier


----------



## sharpobject

E - earlobe


----------



## Spooky1

F - Face


----------



## Don Givens

G - Gall Bladder


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - hand


----------



## Don Givens

I -Iris


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - jejunum (part of the small intestine)


----------



## Don Givens

Ka Ka (part of the large intestine)


----------



## sharpobject

Liver (part of the liver)


----------



## Spooky1

M - Mandible


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - nose (part of the face)


----------



## scream1973

o - ovaries


----------



## Don Givens

pancreas


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - quadriceps


----------



## Don Givens

R - Retina


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - sacral plexus


----------



## Don Givens

RoxyBlue said:


> S - sacral plexus


I've never heard it called that before. 

T- Tendon


----------



## Spooky1

U - Uvula


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - vascular system


----------



## sharpobject

W - windpipe


----------



## Spooky1

X - X chromosome


----------



## Draik41895

Z-zonula ciliaris


----------



## Spooky1

A - Adam's Apple


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - Back


----------



## smileyface4u23

C - clavicle


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - duodenum


----------



## sharpobject

E - eyelid


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - fingers


----------



## Spooky1

G - Ganglion


----------



## Don Givens

H - Heart


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - ileum


----------



## Don Givens

J - Jugular


----------



## Spooky1

K - Knee


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - lungs


----------



## Don Givens

M - Medulla Oblongata


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - nodes (as in lymph)


----------



## Don Givens

O - optic nerve


----------



## Spooky1

P - Pituitary gland


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Q-Quadracepts


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - retina


----------



## Don Givens

S - Sacroiliac


----------



## Spooky1

T - Toes


----------



## Don Givens

U - Ulna


----------



## Hellrazor

v- vulvo...i mean vulva


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hellrazor said:


> v- vulvo...i mean vulva


I think the correct anatomical term is "Volvo":googly:

W - whiskers


----------



## Don Givens

X - Xiphoid


----------



## Spooky1

Y - Yellow marrow


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - zona pellucida


----------



## rottincorps

A-appendix


----------



## Spooky1

B - Braaaaaaaaaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnns


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - coccyx


----------



## Don Givens

D - Double Chin


----------



## Monk

P - Prostate


----------



## Don Givens

Monk said:


> P - Prostate


Assuming you meant E - Enlarged Prostate

F - Fatty tissue


----------



## Monk

oops

G - gal bladder


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - hernia (it happens sometimes)


----------



## Spooky1

I - Intestines


----------



## scareme

j-jiggley skin under the arms


----------



## Spooky1

K - Knobby elbows


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - loose skin under the chin


----------



## Dark Angel 27

mandable


----------



## scareme

N- neck (where I'd love to bite)


----------



## rottincorps

O- optic nerve


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - pancreas


----------



## Monk

Q - quadricep


----------



## Don Givens

R - Radius


----------



## Monk

S - sternum


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - tongue


----------



## rottincorps

U- ulna


----------



## Monk

V - veins


----------



## scareme

W-wrist right


----------



## rottincorps

X-xylem


----------



## Johnny Thunder

skipping Y

Z - Zonule of Zinn


----------



## Spooky1

Y - Y Cartilage (I had to break out my medical dictionary for a "Y".

A - Achilles tendon


----------



## rottincorps

B- bonnier...sorry bones


----------



## scareme

C-cranium


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

diaphragm


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - electrolytes


----------



## scareme

F-Funny bone


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - gall bladder


----------



## scareme

H-hips


----------



## Bone Dancer

I- inner ear


----------



## scareme

J-joint


----------



## Spooky1

K - Keratin


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - lungs


----------



## Monk

M - mammary


----------



## Spooky1

O - Ovaries


----------



## Don Givens

Going back to pick up the loose N

N - Nerves

Please proceed with P


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - pituitary

(I think he was distracted by that mammary thing)


----------



## Monk

Q - quadricep (it's the only one I know of).


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - retinal pigment


----------



## Spooky1

S - Stem cells


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - thyroid


----------



## Spooky1

U - Uterus


----------



## scareme

V-veins


----------



## Spooky1

W - Webbed feet  (hey it happens sometimes)


----------



## Spooklights

xiphoid process (on the end of the sternum)


----------



## Monk

Y - Y chromosome


----------



## rottincorps

z- zithermaxoid..........OK I made it up ......not bad tho


----------



## Monk

Z - zygomaticus (mouth muscle I think)


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - adenoids


----------



## Monk

B - bones


----------



## RoxyBlue

C- cranium


----------



## Spooky1

D - duodenum


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - esophagous


----------



## Monk

F - Face


----------



## Spooky1

G - Gluteus maximus muscle


----------



## Monk

H - hair


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - ileum


----------



## rottincorps

J-jowls


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - kidney


----------



## rottincorps

l- lung


----------



## Spooky1

M - Metacarpal bones


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - Neurons


----------



## Bethene

O- optic nerve


----------



## Moon Dog

P - Pancreas


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - Q-tips in the ear (those count, don't they?)


----------



## Spooky1

R - Rectum


----------



## Monk

S - skull


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - tippy toes


----------



## Don Givens

U - Unkept Ear Hair


----------



## Spooky1

V - Vag.... um how about Vocal Cords


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - windpipe


----------



## scareme

X-X cromosome (I know it's been used, but I can't come up with anything else)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - Y chromosome


----------



## scareme

Z-Z chromosome (It's the chromosome that makes you want to drink)


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - ankle


----------



## Spooky1

B - Big toe


----------



## Don Givens

C - Cranium


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - dental appliances


----------



## Monk

E - Eyes


----------



## Don Givens

F - Fatty Tissue


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - glandular tissue


----------



## Spooky1

H - Heart


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - Islets of Langerhans


----------



## Don Givens

RoxyBlue said:


> I - Islets of Langerhans


I always thought those were small islands off the coast of Germany?

J - Juicy skin lessions


----------



## Spooky1

K - Kidney


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don Givens said:


> I always thought those were small islands off the coast of Germany?


That's right - Fraulein Insulin and Herr Pancreas live there year round

L - lungs


----------



## Don Givens

M - Molars


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - nose hairs


----------



## Spooky1

O - Occipital bone


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - pancreas


----------



## Don Givens

Q - Quivering belly fat.


----------



## scareme

R-ribs


----------



## Spooky1

S - Sacroiliac joint


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - thyroid


----------



## Don Givens

U - Unsightly hernia scar


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - vaccination scar


----------



## Don Givens

W - Wrist


----------



## Spooky1

x - xiphoid process


----------



## scareme

Y-yellow Jaundice


----------



## Draik41895

Z-zonule of Zinn


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - arms


----------



## scareme

B-bile ducts


----------



## Don Givens

C - Chest


----------



## Spooky1

D - Duodenum


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - ears, pointed and otherwise


----------



## Don Givens

F - Frostbitten Toes


----------



## Spooky1

G- Gall Bladder


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - hair


----------



## Spooky1

I - Intestines (Always look good while being pulled out by zombies)


----------



## scareme

J-joints


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - knees


----------



## Spooky1

L - Liver (I've come for your liver )


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - mesothelium


----------



## scareme

N-nose


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - optic nerve


----------



## scareme

P-Patotie


----------



## Draik41895

Q-quadratus lumborum


----------



## Don Givens

R - Renal Gland


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - sinuses


----------



## Spooky1

T - Temporomandibular joint


----------



## Don Givens

U - Unhinged Jawbone


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - vena cava


----------



## Don Givens

W - Waist


----------



## RoxyBlue

X - X linked genes


----------



## scareme

Y-yellow eyes


----------



## Spooky1

Z - Zona glomerulosa (My medical dictionary comes in handy once in a while)


----------



## RoxyBlue

A -appendix


----------



## Don Givens

B - (@)(@)


----------



## scareme

C-cuticles


----------



## Don Givens

D - Darwin's Tubercle


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - eyes


----------



## Don Givens

F - Face


----------



## Spooky1

G - Grey Matter


----------



## GrimProductions

heart


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - iris


----------



## scareme

J-jaw


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - kidney


----------



## Spooky1

L - limbic system


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - mitochondria


----------



## scareme

N-nose


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - olfactory system


----------



## scareme

P-Pulse


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - queasy stomach


----------



## Spooky1

R - Retina


----------



## scareme

s-sinus


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - thyroid


----------



## scareme

U-uvula


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - veins


----------



## Spooky1

W - Waist (that I wish was a little smaller)


----------



## scareme

X-xtra toes on some people


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - Y chromosomes


----------



## scareme

Z-Z shaped scar


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - acne


----------



## scareme

B-boils


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - cysts


----------



## scareme

d-dents in bone


----------



## Spooky1

E - Ear drum


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - fistulas


----------



## scareme

G-guts


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - hemorrhoids


----------



## scareme

I-infected intestines


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - jaundiced jowls


----------



## scareme

K-kinks in the bowels


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - legs


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

M - Mandible


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - nape (of neck)


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

O - Ocular Cavity


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - pituitary gland


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Q - Quadratus lumborum


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - retina


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

S - Spleen


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - thyroid


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

U - Uvula


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - vampire bites (well, on SOME people)


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

W - Waist


----------



## Spooky1

X - Xiphoid process (why do I always seem to get Xs and Zs in the threads like this one?)


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Y - Yellow marrow


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - zinc protoporphyrin


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

A - adam's apple


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - bosom


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

C - cranium


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - dandruff


----------



## rottincorps

E elbow


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - fingers


----------



## dynoflyer

G - Ganglia


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - hypothalamus


----------



## scareme

i-intestines


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - jowls


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

K- kicks


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - lungs


----------



## DoomBuddy

M-myocardium


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - nose


----------



## Johnny Thunder

O - organs


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - pituitary gland


----------



## monstermakerswife

Q- Quadracep


----------



## Monstermaker

R- Rectum......(Just my luck being at the wrong end of things)


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - sinuses


----------



## monstermakerswife

T- Tendons


----------



## slightlymad

u-umbilical cord


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - vena cava


----------



## Spooky1

W - White Blood Cells


----------



## RoxyBlue

X - X chromosomes


----------



## Monk

y - y chromosomes


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - zona pellucida (actually a mammalian ovum part, but finding a Z word for this thread is a challenge)


----------



## Monk

A - Adam's apple


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - bones


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

B - breast


----------



## Spooky1

C - Colon


----------



## Monk

D - Diaphram


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

E - eustachian tube


----------



## Monk

F - femur


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - ganglia


----------



## Monk

H - head


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - iris


----------



## Bone Dancer

J - jaw


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - kidneys


----------



## Monk

L - Lips


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - muscles


----------



## Monk

N - nose


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - ovary


----------



## Monk

P - penis (yeah I went there)


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Q - Quadricep


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

R - Rectum


----------



## Monk

S - skull


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - thyroid


----------



## Monk

U - upper back


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Ventricle


----------



## Draik41895

W-wenis(lol)


----------



## RoxyBlue

X - X chromosomes (not very original, but it gets us past the X letter)


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Y - yellow marrow


----------



## Spooky1

Z - Zeis gland


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - anu$


----------



## Monk

B - Beard


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - colon (moving "upstream" of the A word)


----------



## Monk

D - Diaphram


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - ears


----------



## Monk

F - foot


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - guts


----------



## Monk

H - head


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - ileum


----------



## Monk

J - jaw


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - kidneys


----------



## Monk

L - lips


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - muscles


----------



## Monk

N - Nerve


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - optic nerve


----------



## Spooky1

P - Pulmonary artery


----------



## kevin242

q - quadricep


----------



## Monk

R - retna


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - sinuses


----------



## kevin242

T- Tricep


----------



## Monk

U - underarm


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - veins


----------



## Monk

W - Waist


----------



## RoxyBlue

X - Xacto knife blade from an old childhood injury


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Y - Y chromosome


----------



## Monk

z -zit


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - Adam's apple


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

B - belly


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - chest


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

D - Duodenum


----------



## rottincorps

E-elbow


----------



## Haunted Bayou

F=Frenulum


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - glands of all kinds


----------



## Monk

H - heel


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - ileum


----------



## Monk

J - joints


----------



## RoxyBlue

k - knees


----------



## Monk

L - Lips


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

M - major aorta


----------



## Monk

N - Neck


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - ovaries


----------



## Joiseygal

P - penis


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Q - queasy stomach


----------



## Spooky1

R - Rectum


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - skin


----------



## Monk

T - Teeth


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - uvula


----------



## Monk

V - vein


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

W - waist


----------



## RoxyBlue

X - X chromosome


----------



## Monk

y - yellow marrow


----------



## Bone To Pick

Z - zyphoid process


----------



## Monk

A - ankle


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - bosom


----------



## Monk

C - cheek


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - duodenum


----------



## Monk

E - ear lobe


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - face


----------



## Monk

G - Gland


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - hiatal hernia


----------



## scareme

C-cartoid


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

D - diaphragm


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - Ears


----------



## Monk

F - finger nails


----------



## Johnny Thunder

G - Gums


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - hypothalamus


----------



## rottincorps

I-instep


----------



## Rohr Manor

J - Jaw Bone


----------



## rottincorps

K knuckle


----------



## Rohr Manor

L - Lips


----------



## rottincorps

M- mandible


----------



## Rohr Manor

N - Navel


----------



## rottincorps

O- optic nerve


----------



## Rohr Manor

P - Pleural cavity


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Q - quadratus lumborum (muscle)


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - rectum


----------



## Decrepit Desecr8shun

S-sphincter


----------



## Decrepit Desecr8shun

T-tongue


----------



## Sickie Ickie

U- Uvula (That's how you know when a haunted house is female.)


----------



## RoxyBlue

(male houses have them, too)

V - voices in your head


----------



## Rohr Manor

W - Womb


----------



## rottincorps

X x-treamades.....OK I know it's a reach


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - Y chromosomes


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Z - Zygomaticus Major and minor ( they are groups of muscles around your mouth) whew!


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - Adam's apple


----------



## Rohr Manor

B - Brain


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - chest


----------



## Spooky1

D - duodenum


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - esophagus


----------



## Bone Dancer

F - Femur


----------



## Spooky1

G - Gut


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - hypothalmus


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

incus


----------



## Zombies R Us

J- Jejunum


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - kidney (woot, I got an easy one)


----------



## Spooky1

L - Larynx


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - muscles


----------



## Spooky1

N - Nostril


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - ovaries


----------



## sparky

P-peter piper picked a peck of pickled peppers (male lower region)


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

^booo! Q - Quadracep


----------



## scareme

R-ring finger


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - stomach


----------



## Spooky1

T - Temple


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - uvula (also "udder" if it's a cow's body part)


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

V - vulva


----------



## scareme

W-wagging tongues


----------



## RedRum13

Xiphoid process


----------



## scareme

Y-yellow teeth


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Z - zygomatic bone


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - adenoids


----------



## scareme

B-Boils


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - chromosomes


----------



## scareme

D-digits


----------



## jaege

E-Eustachian tube , Ha.


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - fallopian tubes, ha HA!


----------



## morbidmike

G-gastric tubes (hope thats somthing!!) HA ha and finally HA!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - heart


----------



## The Creepster

I- Intestines


----------



## Hauntiholik

J - jugular


----------



## The Creepster

K-Knickerbocker...I mean Knee


----------



## morbidmike

L - labeito stores your mojo grrrrrr


----------



## Hauntiholik

M - metatarsal


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - nose


----------



## morbidmike

O-overies


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - pituitary gland


----------



## Hauntiholik

Q - quadriceps


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - rosy cheeks


----------



## Hauntiholik

S - spine


----------



## The Creepster

P-pancreas


----------



## RoxyBlue

(missed one, Creepster)

T - taste buds


----------



## Hauntiholik

U - Ulna


----------



## The Creepster

V-vessels


----------



## Jack Reaper

W-Wrist


----------



## Zombies R Us

x-xiphoid


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - yawning mouth


----------



## The Creepster

Z-Come on what starts with Z

Zygomatic bone ....HA


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - Adam's apple


----------



## Night Watchman

B - bladder


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - chest


----------



## Night Watchman

D - diaphram


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - esophagous


----------



## Night Watchman

F - Finger


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - gullet


----------



## The Creepster

H-Heart shape Hiney .....or Humerus


----------



## rottincorps

I- Index finger


----------



## The Creepster

J-Joint


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - kidneys


----------



## The Creepster

L-Lung


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - muscles


----------



## The Creepster

N-Nostril


----------



## Night Watchman

O - Orfice


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - parathyroid gland


----------



## Spooky1

Q - Quadriceps


----------



## nixie

R-retina


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - stomach


----------



## Spooky1

T - Temple


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - uvula


----------



## haunted canuck

v-Vascular system


----------



## nixie

W-water on the knee (perhaps I shouldn't have taken my anatomy lessons from the operation game)


----------



## RoxyBlue

X - X chromosome


----------



## nixie

Y- Y chromosome


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - zygomatic bone (otherwise known as the cheekbone)


----------



## nixie

A- Adam's apple


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - breastbone


----------



## scareme

C-cartilage


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - duodenum


----------



## nixie

E- endocrine system


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - face


----------



## The Creepster

G-Gonad


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - hypothalmus


----------



## nixie

I- ileum


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - jawbone


----------



## The Creepster

K-Knee


----------



## nixie

L- ligament


----------



## scareme

M-mole


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - nose


----------



## The Creepster

P-pelvis


----------



## nixie

Q- quadratus femoris


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - retina


----------



## scareme

S-silky smooth hair


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - tongue


----------



## scareme

U-U-uvula


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - varicose veins


----------



## Spooky1

W - Wrist


----------



## nixie

X- X again??! I always get X! 

X chromosome


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - Y chromosome (I'll share your pain, Nixie)


----------



## fick209

Z - Zygomatic bone


----------



## nixie

A- appendix


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - bunions


----------



## Unclecreepy

C- Canker sore


----------



## nixie

D- dimples


----------



## Unclecreepy

E- Eustachian tube


----------



## scareme

F-femur


----------



## fick209

G - Groin


----------



## morbidmike

H-hip bone


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - ileum


----------



## nixie

J- jugular


----------



## fick209

K - Knee


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - lungs


----------



## The Creepster

M- Mandible


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - nose


----------



## nixie

O- optic nerve


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - pupils


----------



## fick209

Q - Quadriceps


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

R - Rectus femoris muscle


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - stomach


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Trapezius


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - uterus


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

V - vertebrae


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - windpipe (the non-technical term)


----------



## fick209

X - X chromosome


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - Y chromosome


----------



## fick209

Z - Zygomatic bone


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - ankle


----------



## Evil Andrew

B - Brachium (the region between the shoulder and elbow)


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - chest


----------



## The Creepster

D - Deltoids


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - esophagus


----------



## The Creepster

F - Fore arm


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - gall bladder


----------



## Evil Andrew

H - Humerus


----------



## fick209

I - index finger


----------



## Evil Andrew

J - Jugular vein


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - kidneys


----------



## fick209

L - Liver


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - mandible


----------



## Evil Andrew

N - Nostril


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - optic nerve


----------



## The Creepster

P - pectorals


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - quadriceps


----------



## Evil Andrew

R - Radius


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

Scapula


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Tibia


----------



## Evil Andrew

U - Ulna


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - varicose veins


----------



## Evil Andrew

W - Wishbone


----------



## RoxyBlue

Let's do a quick X and Y (both chromosomes) and Z (zygomatic arch) so the next person can have A


----------



## fick209

thnx

A - Achilles Tendon


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - butt


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

C - colon


----------



## Evil Andrew

D - Deltoids


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - esophagous


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

F - Fingers


----------



## fick209

G - gluteus maximus


----------



## Evil Andrew

H - hamstring


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - iris


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

Jejunem


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

K - Knee


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - ligaments


----------



## Spooky1

M - Mouth


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - nose


----------



## fick209

O - Optical nerve


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - parathyroid gland


----------



## Evil Andrew

Q - Quadriceps


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - retina


----------



## MistressWitch

S- Scapula


----------



## Goblin

T-Tibia


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - uvula


----------



## Night Watchman

V - vitreous humour


----------



## fick209

W - Wishbone


----------



## Goblin

X-Xiphisternum (cartilage)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - yellow fat


----------



## Evil Andrew

Z - zonula ciliaris


----------



## Goblin

A-Arm


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - butt


----------



## The Creepster

C - Clavicle


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

D - Distal Phalanges


----------



## Evil Andrew

E - Epiglottis


----------



## Goblin

F-Finger


----------



## Evil Andrew

G - Gluteus Maximus


----------



## MistressWitch

H- Hernia


----------



## The Creepster

I - Intestines


----------



## Goblin

J-Joints


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - knee


----------



## Howlinmadjack

L - Lungs


----------



## Evil Andrew

M - Medulla Oblongata


----------



## The Creepster

N - nose


----------



## Goblin

O-Optic nerve


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - pituitary gland


----------



## The Creepster

Q - Quads


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - ribs


----------



## Goblin

S-Shin


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - toes


----------



## Rohr Manor

U - Under Arm


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - veins


----------



## Howlinmadjack

White blood cells


----------



## Rohr Manor

X - Xiphod Process


----------



## Goblin

Y-Y Chromosone


----------



## Evil Andrew

z - zygomaticus major


----------



## The Creepster

A - Abdominal


----------



## Goblin

B-Blood


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - capillaries


----------



## The Creepster

D - Deltoids


----------



## Goblin

E-Ears


----------



## Howlinmadjack

F - Fangs


----------



## The Creepster

G - Gluteus maximus


----------



## Howlinmadjack

H - Hair


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - iris


----------



## Goblin

J-Joints


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - knee


----------



## Evil Andrew

L - Ligaments


----------



## The Creepster

M - Mandible...


----------



## Goblin

N-Nose


----------



## Howlinmadjack

O - Optic nerve


----------



## Spooky1

P - Pupil


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Q - Quadricep


----------



## The Creepster

R - Rectus capitis muscle


----------



## fick209

S - Scalp


----------



## The Creepster

T - Trapezius


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - uvula


----------



## Goblin

V-Veins


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - womb


----------



## Evil Andrew

X - X chromosome


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

Y Chromosome


----------



## fick209

Z - zonula ciliris - aligament in the eye holding the lens in place


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - appendix


----------



## Howlinmadjack

B - Butt


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

Carpal


----------



## Howlinmadjack

D - Dentine


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - endometrium


----------



## Evil Andrew

F - Fibula


----------



## Evil Andrew

G - Greasy Grimy Guts


----------



## The Creepster

H - Hamstring


----------



## Zurgh

I- Iris


----------



## Goblin

J-Joints


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - knees


----------



## The Creepster

L - Laryngopharynx


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - muscles


----------



## Howlinmadjack

N - Nasal cavity


----------



## Zurgh

O- orifice


----------



## The Creepster

P - Phalanges


----------



## Evil Andrew

Q - Quadratus lumborum


----------



## Howlinmadjack

R - Rectum


----------



## Spooky1

S - Spleen


----------



## Howlinmadjack

T - Toes


----------



## Goblin

U - Uvula


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - vascular system


----------



## fick209

W - waist


----------



## Goblin

X- X Chromosome


----------



## The Creepster

Y - Yellow marrow


----------



## Evil Andrew

Z - zonule of zinn


----------



## Howlinmadjack

A - Adams apple


----------



## The Creepster

B - breast..BOING...plate


----------



## Howlinmadjack

C - Cranium


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - dental caries


----------



## Howlinmadjack

E - Eye's


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - face


----------



## Howlinmadjack

G - Groin


----------



## ghost

H- head


----------



## Goblin

I-Instep


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - jawbone


----------



## Howlinmadjack

K - Knee


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - lungs


----------



## Goblin

M-Metatarsal


----------



## fick209

N - Neck


----------



## Howlinmadjack

O - Optic nerve


----------



## Goblin

P-Pitutary Gland


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - quivering muscles after a workout


----------



## Goblin

R-Rib


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - sternum


----------



## Goblin

T-Tonsils


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - uterus


----------



## Goblin

V-Veins


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - waist


----------



## Goblin

X-X Chromosome


----------



## The Creepster

Y - Y chromosome


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zoster immune globulin


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - appendix


----------



## Goblin

B-Brain


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - cartilage


----------



## Goblin

D-Diaphragm


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - esophagous


----------



## Goblin

F-Finger


----------



## Evil Queen

G - gracilis


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - head


----------



## Goblin

I-Instep


----------



## nixie

J- jugular


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - kidneys


----------



## Goblin

L-Leg


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - muscles


----------



## Goblin

N-Nose


----------



## Evil Queen

O - occipital bone


----------



## Goblin

P-Petala


----------



## Evil Queen

Q - quadratus lumborum


----------



## Goblin

R-Retina


----------



## The Creepster

S - stomach


----------



## Goblin

T-Tonsils


----------



## Evil Andrew

U - Uvula


----------



## Goblin

V-Veins


----------



## Evil Queen

W - wing of sphenoid


----------



## Goblin

X-X Chromosome


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - Y chromosome


----------



## Evil Queen

Z - zygomatic arch


----------



## Goblin

A-Arteries


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - bosom


----------



## Goblin

C-Clavicle


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - duodenum


----------



## Goblin

E-Eardrum


----------



## Hauntiholik

F - femur


----------



## Evil Queen

G - Genicular arteries


----------



## Goblin

H-Heart


----------



## Evil Queen

I - Ilium


----------



## Goblin

J-Joints


----------



## Hauntiholik

K - knee


----------



## Goblin

L-Ligament


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - mouth


----------



## Moon Dog

N - Nerve


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - optic nerve


----------



## Goblin

P-Penis


----------



## Evil Queen

Q - quadratus femoris


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - ribs


----------



## Evil Queen

S - sternum


----------



## The Creepster

T - tendon


----------



## Goblin

U-Uvula


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - vascular system


----------



## Goblin

W-Waist


----------



## Hauntiholik

X - xyphoid process


----------



## Evil Queen

Y - yellow teeth


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - zygomatic process


----------



## Evil Andrew

A - acromion


----------



## Goblin

B-Backbone


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

C - Cranium


----------



## Goblin

D-Deltoids


----------



## Evil Andrew

E - Entrails


----------



## Goblin

F-Fat cells


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - gonads


----------



## Evil Queen

H - hypothalamus


----------



## Spooky1

I - Intestines


----------



## Goblin

J-Joints


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - knees


----------



## Howlinmadjack

L - Lungs


----------



## Evil Andrew

M - Mandible


----------



## Goblin

N-Nasal Passages


----------



## The Creepster

O - Obliques


----------



## Evil Queen

P - peroneal retinaculum


----------



## Goblin

Q-quadratus lumborum


----------



## RoxyBlue

r - retina


----------



## Goblin

S-Stomach


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - tongue


----------



## Goblin

U Uvula


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - vessels full of blood


----------



## Goblin

W-waist


----------



## RoxyBlue

X and Y - chromosomes

Come on, Z!


----------



## Goblin

Z- zoster immune globulin


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

A - achilles tendon


----------



## Goblin

B-Backbone


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

C - Cranium


----------



## Goblin

D-Deltoids


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - entrails


----------



## Goblin

F-Fingers


----------



## Evil Queen

G - glands


----------



## Goblin

H-Hamstring muscle


----------



## Howlinmadjack

I - Intervertebral discs


----------



## Goblin

J-Joints


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - knees


----------



## Evil Queen

L - lips


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - mouth


----------



## Goblin

N-Nose


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - optic nerve


----------



## Goblin

P-Patella


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - quivering muscles after lifting weights:googly:


----------



## Goblin

R-Red corpuscles


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - stomach


----------



## Goblin

T-Tongue


----------



## Evil Andrew

U - Urethra


----------



## Goblin

V-Veins


----------



## nixie

W- Wings...do they have to be human body parts??


----------



## Goblin

X-X chromosones


----------



## Evil Andrew

Y - Yarbels


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zygomatic Bone


----------



## Spooky Chick

K -Knee Cap


----------



## Spooky1

"A" seems to have been missed

A - Adenoids


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - butt


----------



## Goblin

C-Clavacle


----------



## Evil Andrew

D - deltoids


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - esophagus


----------



## Goblin

F-Finger


----------



## Spooky Chick

G-Gallblader


----------



## Goblin

H-Hand


----------



## Spooky1

I - Intestines


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - jejeunum


----------



## Goblin

K-Knees


----------



## Evil Andrew

L - Lumbar


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - mouth


----------



## Goblin

N-Nose


----------



## scareme

O-optical nerve


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - patella


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quadracep


----------



## scareme

R-radius


----------



## shar

S- Sternum


----------



## scareme

T-ten little piggies


----------



## shar

U know I have to post it .... Uterus


----------



## scareme

V-but I'm not going to. Very tiny eyes.


----------



## shar

W- What happened to the big "V" lol

Wrist


----------



## scareme

X-xenophile


----------



## shar

yellow marrow thanks google lol


----------



## scareme

z- zygomatic bone (thank goodness we got past the hard ones)


----------



## shar

A- Arm lol Ja that's for shore


----------



## scareme

B-bones-you're better at this one than me, being in nursing and all.


----------



## shar

cervix


----------



## Goblin

d-diaphram


----------



## Evil Andrew

E - Elbow


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - face


----------



## Goblin

G-Gallbladder


----------



## nixie

H- Hernia, if you're unfortunate...


----------



## Goblin

I-Instep


----------



## Evil Andrew

J - Joint


----------



## Goblin

K-Knee


----------



## Hauntiholik

L-Lumbar


----------



## Spooky1

M - Mandible


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - nose


----------



## Evil Queen

O - omohyoid


----------



## Goblin

P-Pelvis


----------



## Evil Andrew

Q - quadriceps


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - rectum


----------



## Goblin

S-Stomach


----------



## fick209

T - Thorax


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - uvula


----------



## Spooky1

V - Veins


----------



## Goblin

W-Windpipe


----------



## shar

x chromosone


----------



## Goblin

Y-Yellow marrow (mostly fat cells in bone marrow)


----------



## Hauntiholik

Z - zygomatic bone


----------



## Goblin

A-Ankle


----------



## Hauntiholik

B - Bicep


----------



## Spooky1

C - Cranium


----------



## Evil Andrew

D - Descending colon


----------



## Goblin

E-Eardrum


----------



## Evil Andrew

F - folicle


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - glands


----------



## Goblin

H-Hands


----------



## Monk

I - iris


----------



## Goblin

J-Joints


----------



## PirateLady

knees


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - liver


----------



## Goblin

M-Metatarsal


----------



## PirateLady

N-Nose


----------



## Evil Andrew

O - Orifice


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - pituitary gland


----------



## Goblin

Q-quadratus lumborum (muscle)


----------



## PirateLady

R-retina.


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - sinus


----------



## Evil Andrew

T - Tush


----------



## Goblin

U-Uvula


----------



## Evil Andrew

V - Vesicle


----------



## badger

W - Whalebone (didn't say it had to be human body parts...)


----------



## Goblin

x-X Chromosone


----------



## PirateLady

Y- Yellow marrow


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - zygomatic arch


----------



## Goblin

A-Arm


----------



## badger

B- bicep


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - chest


----------



## PirateLady

D-digits


----------



## Goblin

E-Ear drum


----------



## Evil Andrew

F - fibula


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - gastrointestinal system


----------



## PirateLady

H-heart


----------



## Goblin

I-Instep


----------



## PirateLady

j-jaw


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - knee


----------



## PirateLady

L-lung


----------



## Goblin

M-Metatarsal


----------



## Evil Andrew

N - Nails


----------



## Spooky1

O - occipital lobe


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - parathyroid


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quadratus femoris


----------



## Spooky1

R - retina


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - stomach


----------



## Goblin

T-Toenail


----------



## Evil Andrew

U - the soft Underbelly


----------



## Goblin

V-Veins


----------



## Evil Andrew

W - da Wiener


----------



## Evil Queen

X - Xiphoid process


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - Y chromosome


----------



## Goblin

Z-zoster immune globulin


----------



## Evil Andrew

A - anulus


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - butt


----------



## badger

C - Cornea


----------



## Goblin

D-Diaphram


----------



## Howlinmadjack

E - Ear


----------



## Goblin

F-Finger


----------



## Howlinmadjack

G - Groin


----------



## Goblin

H-Hand


----------



## Evil Andrew

I - Intestines


----------



## Goblin

J-Joints


----------



## Evil Andrew

K - Kidneys


----------



## Goblin

L-Legs


----------



## Spooky1

M - mammary glands


----------



## Evil Andrew

N - Nuggets


----------



## Goblin

O-Optic nerve


----------



## Evil Andrew

P - pelvis


----------



## Luigi Bored

Q -Quadriceps


----------



## Goblin

R-Retina


----------



## Evil Andrew

S - sternum


----------



## Goblin

T-Tongue


----------



## creep factor

U - Ulna


----------



## Goblin

V-Veins


----------



## Evil Andrew

W - winkie


----------



## Goblin

X-X Chromosomes


----------



## Evil Andrew

Y - Yarbles


----------



## Goblin

Z-zoster immune globulin


----------



## Evil Andrew

A - amputated arms !


----------



## Goblin

B-Brain


----------



## Evil Andrew

C - Calaverum


----------



## Goblin

D-Deltoids


----------



## Evil Andrew

E - Elbow


----------



## Goblin

F-Foot


----------



## Evil Andrew

G - Glutes


----------



## Goblin

H-Hamstring


----------



## Evil Andrew

I - intestines


----------



## Goblin

J-Joints


----------



## Evil Andrew

K - knockers


----------



## Goblin

L-Legs


----------



## Evil Andrew

M - mandible


----------



## Goblin

N-Nails


----------



## Evil Andrew

O - occiput


----------



## RoxyBlue

p - pores


----------



## Evil Andrew

Q - Quads


----------



## debbie5

R- rinkles.


----------



## Goblin

S-Skin


----------



## Evil Andrew

T - Tibia


----------



## Goblin

U-Uvula


----------



## Evil Andrew

V - veins


----------



## Spooky1

W - wrist


----------



## Goblin

X-X chromosomes


----------



## Evil Andrew

Y - Ying Yang


----------



## Goblin

Z-zoster immune globulin


----------



## debbie5

A- Albacore tuna.

While not a "body part" per se, I do have one hidden on me...


----------



## Evil Andrew

B - buttocks


----------



## debbie5

HOW DID YOU KNOW MY TUNA IS HIDDEN THERE!!??

C- cootiecat..no- I can't write that. I'll get a note sent to me by the moderators.

CLAVICLE.


----------



## Spooky1

D - duodenum


----------



## debbie5

(duodenum= 2 pairs of jeans)

e=Eenie, the name of your big toe (As in Eenie, Meanie, Miney, Moe...)


----------



## Goblin

F-Fingers


----------



## Evil Andrew

G - giblets


----------



## Goblin

H-Hands


----------



## Evil Andrew

I - interstitial fluid


----------



## fick209

J - Jowls


----------



## debbie5

k- kidney stone...wanna see??


----------



## Goblin

L-Leg


----------



## Evil Andrew

M - mucas membranes


----------



## debbie5

N- ninnies


----------



## Goblin

O-Optic nerve


----------



## Evil Andrew

P - Patela


----------



## Goblin

Q -Quadriceps


----------



## debbie5

R- 'rinkles.


----------



## Goblin

S-Skin


----------



## Evil Andrew

T - Tarsus


----------



## debbie5

u- umbilicus stub


----------



## Goblin

V-Veins


----------



## Evil Andrew

W - Waddle


----------



## Goblin

X-X chromosones


----------



## Evil Andrew

Y - yoo hoo


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zoster immune globulin


----------



## debbie5

(what is a yoo hoo?)


----------



## Spooky1

A - Adams Apple


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - breastbone


----------



## Goblin

C-Cerebellum


----------



## autumnghost

D - Diaphram


----------



## Goblin

E-Ear


----------



## Evil Andrew

F - Flipper


----------



## scareme

G-groin


----------



## Goblin

H-Hamstring muscle


----------



## Evil Andrew

I - Intestine


----------



## Goblin

J-Joints


----------



## scareme

K-Kinks in you spine


----------



## Goblin

L-Legs


----------



## Hauntiholik

M - medulla oblongata


----------



## Goblin

N-Nose


----------



## Hauntiholik

O - ocular nerve


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - patella


----------



## Hauntiholik

Q - quadriceps


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - ribs


----------



## Hauntiholik

S - skull


----------



## Goblin

T-Tongue


----------



## Hauntiholik

U - Ulna


----------



## Spooky1

V - Vulva


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - warts


----------



## Goblin

X-X chromosomes


----------



## Evil Andrew

Y - Y chromosomes


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zoster immune globulin


----------



## Spooky1

A - Adams apple


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - butt


----------



## Goblin

C-Chin


----------



## Hauntiholik

D-Diaphragm


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - esophagous


----------



## Spooky1

F - fingers


----------



## Goblin

G-Gallbladder


----------



## Evil Andrew

H - heel


----------



## scareme

I-ingrown hair


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - jawbone


----------



## Goblin

K-Knee


----------



## Evil Andrew

L - lumbar


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - muscles


----------



## Spooky1

N - Neck


----------



## Goblin

O-Optic nerve


----------



## Evil Andrew

P - patella


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quadriceps


----------



## Evil Andrew

R - Rump


----------



## Spooky1

S - stomach


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - tongue


----------



## Spooky1

U - Uvula


----------



## Evil Andrew

V - Ventricle


----------



## Spooky1

W - Waist


----------



## Goblin

X-X Chromosomes


----------



## Evil Andrew

Y - Yarbles


----------



## Goblin

Z-Z Chromosomes


----------



## Evil Andrew

A - arm pit


----------



## Spooky1

B - Blood


----------



## Goblin

C-Clavicle


----------



## Evil Andrew

D - Derrière


----------



## Goblin

E-Ears


----------



## scareme

F-fingers


----------



## Goblin

G-Gallbladder


----------



## Evil Andrew

H - Humerous


----------



## QueenRuby2002

I -Id


----------



## Spooky1

J - Jaw


----------



## Goblin

K-Knee


----------



## scareme

L-locks of hair


----------



## Spooky1

M - Mandible


----------



## Goblin

N-Nose


----------



## Evil Andrew

O - Orifice


----------



## Spooky1

P - Patella


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quadraceps


----------



## Evil Andrew

R - Rectus Femoris


----------



## Goblin

S-Skin


----------



## Evil Andrew

T - Tail


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - uterus


----------



## Goblin

V-Veins


----------



## Evil Andrew

W - Wings


----------



## Goblin

X-X chromosomes


----------



## Evil Andrew

Y - ying yang


----------



## Goblin

Z-Z chromosomes


----------



## Evil Andrew

A - type A positive


----------



## scareme

B-back


----------



## Spooky1

C - Chin


----------



## Goblin

D-Deltoids


----------



## Evil Andrew

E - Elbow


----------



## Spooky1

F - Fingers


----------



## Evil Andrew

G - Giblets


----------



## Goblin

H-Hamstring


----------



## Evil Andrew

I - Index Finger


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - jawbone


----------



## Evil Andrew

K - Kidney


----------



## Spooky1

L - Left lobe of the brain


----------



## Goblin

M-Mouth


----------



## Evil Andrew

N - Nodes


----------



## Spooky1

O - occipital lobe


----------



## Goblin

P-Pelvis


----------



## Evil Andrew

Q - quadratus lumborum


----------



## Goblin

R-Rectum


----------



## Evil Andrew

S - Schmekel


----------



## aquariumreef

T-Twinkle toes


----------



## Goblin

U-Underarms


----------



## Evil Andrew

V - Vas Deferens


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - waist


----------



## Goblin

X-X chromosomes


----------



## N. Fantom

Y-Yellow Marrow


----------



## Goblin

Z-Z chromosomes


----------



## Bethene

A- adam's apple


----------



## Evil Andrew

B - Brains !


----------



## Spooky1

C - cranium


----------



## Goblin

D-Deltoids


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

E-Elbow


----------



## Spooky1

F - Frontal lobe


----------



## Goblin

G-Gallbladder


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

H - Heart


----------



## Evil Andrew

I - innards


----------



## Goblin

J-Joints


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

K - Knee


----------



## scareme

L-lens


----------



## Goblin

M-Mouth


----------



## Spooky1

N - Nose


----------



## Evil Andrew

O - Orifice


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Patella (aka knee cap)


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quadrceps


----------



## Haunted Bayou

R- Red Blood Cells


----------



## scareme

s-sternum


----------



## Goblin

T-Tonsils


----------



## scareme

U-uvula


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

V - Veins


----------



## scareme

W-waddle


----------



## Goblin

X-X Chromosomes


----------



## Zurgh

Y- yolk, human egg


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - zygomatic process


----------



## graveyardmaster

ankle


----------



## Evil Andrew

Brains !


----------



## Spooky1

cranium


----------



## Goblin

D-dna


----------



## graveyardmaster

elbow


----------



## Evil Andrew

F - Foot


----------



## Spooky1

G - Gallbladder


----------



## Moon Dog

H - Hairy knuckles


----------



## Goblin

I-Instep


----------



## Moon Dog

J - Jugular


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - knee


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: L-larnyx


----------



## Spooky1

M - Mandible


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - nose


----------



## Moon Dog

O - Obturator membrane


----------



## Spooky1

P - Pinkie finger


----------



## graveyardmaster

Q-quadriceps


----------



## Goblin

R-Retina


----------



## graveyardmaster

s-shoulder


----------



## Spooky1

T - Tongue


----------



## Evil Andrew

U - Ulna


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: V-Vitreous Humor


----------



## graveyardmaster

w-wrist


----------



## Goblin

X-X Chromosomes


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Y-yellow marrow...not to be confused with the Marrow who is a 14 year old phenom here on the forum!


----------



## graveyardmaster

z-zygomatic


----------



## Spooky1

A - Adams apple


----------



## The Halloween Lady

B- Basilic Vein


----------



## Lord Homicide

C - coccyx


----------



## Spooky1

D - duodenum


----------



## Evil Andrew

E - elbow


----------



## The Halloween Lady

F - false ribs


----------



## Lord Homicide

G - gall bladder


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - hypothalamus


----------



## Spooky1

I - Intestines


----------



## Evil Andrew

J - Jugular


----------



## Goblin

K-Knee


----------



## The Halloween Lady

L - Lymphatic System


----------



## Spooky1

M - Mouth


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - nasopharynx


----------



## Lord Homicide

O - Orifice


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jolatella....knees...yo!


----------



## aquariumreef

Q-Quolberticle


----------



## Evil Andrew

R - Rectum (heck, it killed him !)


----------



## Spooky1

S - sinus


----------



## Goblin

T-Tonsils


----------



## The Halloween Lady

U - Ulnar nerve


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - vascular system


----------



## Lord Homicide

W - Wind pipe


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: X-XCheeta....no, I'm kidding...Xyphoid process


----------



## Goblin

Y-Y Chromosomes


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Z - Zygomaticus


----------



## Spooky1

A - appendix


----------



## Goblin

B-Bones


----------



## The Halloween Lady

C - colon


----------



## Goblin

D-Deltoids


----------



## Lord Homicide

Esophagus.


----------



## Evil Andrew

F - Fat


----------



## graveyardmaster

g-gut


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - hippocampus


----------



## Spooky1

I - Incisors


----------



## The Halloween Lady

J - jugular vein


----------



## Goblin

K-Knee


----------



## The Halloween Lady

L- ligament


----------



## Goblin

M-Mouth


----------



## The Halloween Lady

N- nostrils


----------



## Evil Andrew

O - Orifice


----------



## Goblin

P-Pelvis


----------



## graveyardmaster

q-quadricep


----------



## Spooky1

R - retina


----------



## Goblin

S-Skin


----------



## The Halloween Lady

T - trachea


----------



## graveyardmaster

u-uvula


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - vascular system


----------



## Spooky1

W - wrist


----------



## Goblin

X-X Chromosomes


----------



## graveyardmaster

y-yellow marrow


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - zygomatic process


----------



## Spooky1

A - appendix


----------



## graveyardmaster

b-bladder


----------



## The Halloween Lady

C - Cephalic Vein


----------



## Goblin

D-Deltoids


----------



## graveyardmaster

e-ears


----------



## Evil Andrew

F - Flab


----------



## graveyardmaster

g-gut


----------



## The Halloween Lady

H - Humerus


----------



## Spooky1

I - Instep


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - jaw


----------



## Goblin

K-Knee


----------



## graveyardmaster

l-leg


----------



## RoxyBlue

m - mouth


----------



## graveyardmaster

n-nose


----------



## Spooky1

O - optical nerve


----------



## Evil Andrew

P - Prostate


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quadraceps


----------



## The Halloween Lady

R - ripped biceps.


----------



## Goblin

S-Skin


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - tonsils


----------



## Spooky1

U - Ulna


----------



## Goblin

V-Veins


----------



## The Halloween Lady

W - womb


----------



## Goblin

X- X Chromosomes


----------



## graveyardmaster

Y-yellow marrow


----------



## Goblin

Z-Z chromosomes


----------



## graveyardmaster

a-ankle


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - butt


----------



## Spooky1

C - Cranium


----------



## graveyardmaster

D-deltoid


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - esophagous


----------



## PirateLady

f-femur


----------



## graveyardmaster

g-groin


----------



## Spooky1

H - Humerus


----------



## graveyardmaster

i-innards


----------



## Goblin

J-Joints


----------



## graveyardmaster

k-knee


----------



## PirateLady

l-lips


----------



## graveyardmaster

M-mouth


----------



## Lord Homicide

Nasal cacity


----------



## graveyardmaster

ovary


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - pituitary gland


----------



## graveyardmaster

q-quadriceps muscles of the thighs


----------



## Evil Andrew

R - wrecked 'em


----------



## highbury

S - Septum


----------



## Spooky1

T - Tongue


----------



## graveyardmaster

u-ulna bone


----------



## Goblin

V-Veins


----------



## graveyardmaster

w-waist


----------



## Goblin

X-X chromosomes


----------



## graveyardmaster

y-yolk sac


----------



## highbury

Z - Zits


----------



## graveyardmaster

a-ankle


----------



## Spooky1

B - Buttocks


----------



## Evil Andrew

C - calcaneus


----------



## Goblin

D-Deltoids


----------



## graveyardmaster

e-elbow


----------



## Spooky1

F - Fibula


----------



## graveyardmaster

g-gut


----------



## Goblin

H-Hamstring


----------



## graveyardmaster

i-index finger


----------



## Spooky1

J - Jugular vein


----------



## graveyardmaster

k-kidney


----------



## Goblin

L-Leg


----------



## graveyardmaster

m-mouth


----------



## Spooky1

N - Nostrils


----------



## scareme

O-Optic nerve


----------



## graveyardmaster

p-pancreas


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quadraceps


----------



## graveyardmaster

r-ribs


----------



## Evil Andrew

S - Scapula


----------



## graveyardmaster

t-tongue


----------



## Spooky1

U - Ulna


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - veins


----------



## Evil Andrew

W - wee wee


----------



## Goblin

X-X chromosomes


----------



## graveyardmaster

y-yellow marrow


----------



## Spooky1

Z - zygomatic arch


----------



## Goblin

A-Arm


----------



## graveyardmaster

b-brain


----------



## Evil Andrew

C - Calcaneus


----------



## Spooky1

D - duodenum


----------



## graveyardmaster

e-ear


----------



## Goblin

F-Fingers


----------



## graveyardmaster

g-gall bladder


----------



## Copchick

H - Humerous


----------



## Spooky1

I - Id


----------



## Goblin

J-Joints


----------



## graveyardmaster

k-knees


----------



## highbury

L - Ligaments


----------



## Evil Andrew

M - Mandible


----------



## Spooky1

N - Nostrils


----------



## Goblin

O-Optic nerve


----------



## graveyardmaster

p-pelvis


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quadrapeds


----------



## graveyardmaster

r-ribs


----------



## Goblin

S-Spine


----------



## graveyardmaster

t-toes


----------



## Spooky1

U - Uvula


----------



## graveyardmaster

v-vein


----------



## Goblin

W-Wrist


----------



## graveyardmaster

x-x chromosone


----------



## Spooky1

Y - Y-shaped cartilage of acetabulum


----------



## Goblin

Z- zygomatic arch


----------



## graveyardmaster

a-ankle


----------



## Moon Dog

B - Brains!


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - cochlea


----------



## Spooky1

D - Deltoid muscle


----------



## graveyardmaster

e-elbow


----------



## Copchick

F - Face


----------



## N. Fantom

G - Gall Bladder


----------



## Spooky1

H - hypoglossal nerve


----------



## Goblin

I-Instep


----------



## graveyardmaster

j-jaw


----------



## Spooky1

K - Knee


----------



## highbury

L - Lungs


----------



## graveyardmaster

m-mouth


----------



## Spooky1

N - Nerves


----------



## Evil Andrew

O - Orifice


----------



## graveyardmaster

p-pelvis


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quadraceps


----------



## graveyardmaster

r-ribs


----------



## Spooky1

s - sinuses


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - toes


----------



## graveyardmaster

u-ulna bone


----------



## Spooky1

V - Ventricles


----------



## graveyardmaster

w-waist


----------



## Goblin

X-X chromosomes


----------



## graveyardmaster

y-yellow marrow


----------



## Lord Homicide

zonula ciliaris


----------



## graveyardmaster

a-ankle


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - bones


----------



## graveyardmaster

c-colon


----------



## Evil Andrew

D - digits


----------



## graveyardmaster

e-ear drum


----------



## highbury

F - Follicles


----------



## Spooky1

G - Gall Bladder


----------



## graveyardmaster

h-head


----------



## Kaoru

I--Intestines


----------



## graveyardmaster

j-jaw


----------



## Kaoru

K--Knee


----------



## graveyardmaster

l-leg


----------



## Kaoru

M- muscles


----------



## graveyardmaster

n-neck


----------



## Kaoru

O-Ovum


----------



## graveyardmaster

p-pancreas


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quadraceps


----------



## Kaoru

R-ribcage


----------



## graveyardmaster

s-stomach


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - tongue


----------



## MrGrimm

U - urethra


----------



## Evil Andrew

V - vena cava


----------



## Spooky1

W - Windpipe


----------



## Goblin

X-X chromosomes


----------



## Draik41895

Z zygmatic process


----------



## highbury

A - Abdomen


----------



## MrGrimm

B - Brow


----------



## Spooky1

C - cranium


----------



## Goblin

D-Deltoids


----------



## graveyardmaster

e-ears


----------



## Spooky1

F - Fingers


----------



## highbury

G - Gall Bladder


----------



## Goblin

H-Heel


----------



## Evil Andrew

I - Innie


----------



## MrGrimm

J - Jugular


----------



## Spooky1

K - knuckle


----------



## Goblin

L-Leg..............


----------



## graveyardmaster

m-mouth


----------



## Evil Andrew

N - Nodes


----------



## MrGrimm

O - oesophagus


----------



## Goblin

P-Pelvis


----------



## graveyardmaster

q-quadriceps


----------



## Spooky1

R - ribs


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - sternum


----------



## Evil Andrew

T - Tush


----------



## Goblin

U-Underarms


----------



## graveyardmaster

v-vein


----------



## Goblin

W-Wrist


----------



## Spooky1

X - xiphoid process


----------



## graveyardmaster

y-yellow marrow


----------



## Goblin

Z - zygomatic arch


----------



## MrGrimm

A - Arm pit


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - butt


----------



## Spooky1

C - colon


----------



## MrGrimm

D - Diaphram


----------



## Goblin

E-Ears


----------



## MrGrimm

F - Femur


----------



## Goblin

G-Gall bladder


----------



## graveyardmaster

h-head


----------



## Goblin

I-Instep


----------



## graveyardmaster

j-jaw


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - knuckle


----------



## Goblin

L-Legs


----------



## graveyardmaster

m-mouth


----------



## Evil Andrew

N - nails


----------



## Goblin

O-Optic nerve


----------



## Evil Andrew

P - Pancreas


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quadrceps


----------



## graveyardmaster

r-ribs


----------



## Evil Andrew

S - skull


----------



## Goblin

T-Tongue


----------



## graveyardmaster

u-underarm


----------



## Spooky1

V - Ventricles


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - waist


----------



## Goblin

X-X chromosomes


----------



## graveyardmaster

y-yellow marrow


----------



## Goblin

Z-Z chromosomes


----------



## graveyardmaster

a-arm


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - brain


----------



## graveyardmaster

c-chin


----------



## Evil Andrew

D - Dimples


----------



## Goblin

E-Ear drum


----------



## graveyardmaster

f-fingers


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - gullet


----------



## graveyardmaster

h-heart


----------



## Goblin

I-Instep


----------



## graveyardmaster

j-jaw


----------



## Goblin

K-Knee


----------



## scareme

L-liver


----------



## graveyardmaster

m-mouth


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - neurons


----------



## graveyardmaster

o-organ


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - pituitary gland


----------



## graveyardmaster

q-quidricep


----------



## Goblin

R-Retina


----------



## graveyardmaster

s-stomach


----------



## Evil Andrew

T - toes


----------



## Goblin

U-Uvula


----------



## graveyardmaster

v-vocal cords


----------



## Evil Andrew

W - wrecked' em


----------



## graveyardmaster

x-x chromosone


----------



## Goblin

Y-Y chromosomes


----------



## graveyardmaster

z-zygomatic bone


----------



## Spooky1

A - appendix


----------



## Goblin

B-Brain


----------



## SamanthaTheTeenageWitch

C-Calf


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - duodenum


----------



## graveyardmaster

e-eye


----------



## SterchCinemas

f- femur


----------



## highbury

G - Gall Stones


----------



## Goblin

H-Heart


----------



## SamanthaTheTeenageWitch

I-Iris.


----------



## Evil Andrew

J - junk


----------



## Goblin

k-Knee


----------



## Evil Andrew

L - Lumbar


----------



## Goblin

M-Mouth


----------



## graveyardmaster

n-nose


----------



## Evil Andrew

O - ojos


----------



## Spooky1

P - pinkie finger


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quadraceps


----------



## graveyardmaster

r-ribs


----------



## Evil Andrew

S - sphincter of Oddi


----------



## Goblin

T-Tongue


----------



## Evil Andrew

U - unmentionables


----------



## Intrepid

V - vertebrae


----------



## Goblin

W-Wrist


----------



## graveyardmaster

x-x chromosone


----------



## Goblin

Y-Y chromosomes


----------



## graveyardmaster

z-zygomatic bone


----------



## SamanthaTheTeenageWitch

A-Arteries


----------



## graveyardmaster

b-brain


----------



## MrGrimm

C - Clavicle


----------



## Spooky1

D - Duodenum


----------



## graveyardmaster

e-ear


----------



## Evil Andrew

F - fetlock


----------



## highbury

G - Gluteus Maximus


----------



## MrGrimm

H - heart


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - iris


----------



## MrGrimm

J - Jugular


----------



## graveyardmaster

k-knee


----------



## Spooky1

L - lip


----------



## Goblin

M-Mouth


----------



## MrGrimm

N - Neck


----------



## graveyardmaster

o-olfactory nerve


----------



## MrGrimm

P - Pancreas


----------



## graveyardmaster

q-quadricep


----------



## MrGrimm

R - Retina


----------



## graveyardmaster

s-shin


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - tonsils


----------



## graveyardmaster

u-underarm


----------



## Goblin

V-Veins


----------



## graveyardmaster

w-wrist


----------



## Goblin

X-X chromosomes


----------



## graveyardmaster

y-yellow marrow


----------



## Goblin

Z-Z Chromosomes


----------



## graveyardmaster

a-ankle


----------



## Goblin

B-Bones


----------



## MrGrimm

C - Cuticle


----------



## graveyardmaster

d-duodenum


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - ears


----------



## MrGrimm

F - Femur


----------



## Goblin

G-Gallbladder


----------



## graveyardmaster

h-head


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - inguinal canal


----------



## graveyardmaster

j-jaw


----------



## Goblin

K-Knee


----------



## MrGrimm

L - Larynx


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - muscles


----------



## graveyardmaster

n-nose


----------



## Goblin

O-Optic nerve


----------



## graveyardmaster

p-pelvis


----------



## MrGrimm

Q - Quadricep


----------



## graveyardmaster

r-ribs


----------



## MrGrimm

S - Scalp


----------



## graveyardmaster

t-thigh


----------



## MrGrimm

U - Urethra


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - varicose veins


----------



## graveyardmaster

w-wrist


----------



## MrGrimm

X-X chromosomes


----------



## graveyardmaster

y-yellow marrow


----------



## MrGrimm

Z - zygomatic bone​


----------



## graveyardmaster

a-ankle


----------



## MrGrimm

B - Buttock


----------



## graveyardmaster

c-chin


----------



## Evil Andrew

D - Dimples


----------



## MrGrimm

E - Ear lobe


----------



## Goblin

F-Fingernail


----------



## graveyardmaster

g-gallbladder


----------



## highbury

H - Heart


----------



## graveyardmaster

i-inguinal canal


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - jawbone


----------



## graveyardmaster

k-knee


----------



## Goblin

L-Legs


----------



## graveyardmaster

m-mouth


----------



## Evil Andrew

N - navel


----------



## graveyardmaster

0-oesophagus


----------



## Goblin

P-Pelvis


----------



## graveyardmaster

q-quadricep


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - ribcage


----------



## graveyardmaster

s-shin


----------



## Goblin

T-Tongue


----------



## graveyardmaster

u-ulna bone


----------



## Irish Witch

V-Vein


----------



## graveyardmaster

w-wrist


----------



## Irish Witch

X-X chromosone


----------



## graveyardmaster

y-yellow marrow


----------



## Goblin

Z-Z Chromosomes


----------



## Irish Witch

A-Abs


----------



## graveyardmaster

b-brain


----------



## Irish Witch

C-chin


----------



## graveyardmaster

d-duodenum


----------



## Irish Witch

E-ear


----------



## graveyardmaster

f-fingers


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - guts


----------



## graveyardmaster

h-head


----------



## MrGrimm

I - Iris


----------



## highbury

J - Jaw


----------



## Irish Witch

K-knuckle


----------



## graveyardmaster

l-leg


----------



## Goblin

M-Mouth


----------



## graveyardmaster

n-nose


----------



## Irish Witch

O-Organ


----------



## Goblin

P-Pelvis


----------



## Irish Witch

Q-Quads


----------



## graveyardmaster

r-ribs


----------



## Irish Witch

S-spleen


----------



## graveyardmaster

t-thigh


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - uvula


----------



## badgerbadger

V - Vestigial Tail!


----------



## Goblin

W-Wrist


----------



## graveyardmaster

x-x chromosome


----------



## Goblin

Y-Y chromosomes


----------



## Irish Witch

Z-z chromosome


----------



## graveyardmaster

a-ankle


----------



## Goblin

B-Bones


----------



## Irish Witch

C-cheek


----------



## Goblin

D-Deltoids


----------



## graveyardmaster

e-ear


----------



## Irish Witch

F-foot


----------



## graveyardmaster

g-groin


----------



## Irish Witch

H-heart


----------



## graveyardmaster

i-iris


----------



## Goblin

J-Joints


----------



## Irish Witch

K-knee


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - lumbar vertebrae


----------



## Evil Andrew

M - mandible


----------



## Goblin

N-Nose


----------



## Irish Witch

O-oculomotor nerve


----------



## Goblin

P-Pelvis


----------



## Irish Witch

Q- quads


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - retina


----------



## Goblin

S-Skin


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - tonsils


----------



## Goblin

U-Underarms


----------



## De Caye

vocal chords


----------



## Goblin

w-wrist


----------



## Irish Witch

X-X chromosone


----------



## graveyardmaster

y-yellow marrow


----------



## Irish Witch

Z-Z chromosomes


----------



## graveyardmaster

a-arm


----------



## Irish Witch

B-brain


----------



## Evil Andrew

C - cortex


----------



## Goblin

D-Deltoids


----------



## De Caye

E - Entrails


----------



## Irish Witch

F-fingers


----------



## graveyardmaster

G-gall bladder


----------



## Goblin

H-Heart


----------



## Irish Witch

I-index finger


----------



## Goblin

J-Joints


----------



## graveyardmaster

k-knee


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - liver


----------



## Irish Witch

M-Marrow


----------



## graveyardmaster

n-nose


----------



## Irish Witch

O-oculomotor nerve


----------



## graveyardmaster

p-pelvis


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quadraceps


----------



## graveyardmaster

r-ribs


----------



## Irish Witch

S-skull


----------



## graveyardmaster

t-thumb


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - uterus


----------



## graveyardmaster

v-vessel


----------



## Irish Witch

W-wrist


----------



## Goblin

X-X chromosomes


----------



## Irish Witch

Y-Y chromosomes


----------



## graveyardmaster

z-zygomatic bone


----------



## Irish Witch

A- adams apple


----------



## Evil Andrew

B - butt crack


----------



## Goblin

C-Cerebellum


----------



## Irish Witch

D-dimples


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - esophagous


----------



## Irish Witch

F-Foot


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - guts


----------



## Goblin

H-Hamstring


----------



## Irish Witch

I-index finger


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - jugular vein


----------



## Goblin

K-Knee


----------



## Irish Witch

L-Liver


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - mandible


----------



## Goblin

N-Nose


----------



## Irish Witch

O-oculomotor nerve


----------



## Goblin

P-Pelvis


----------



## Irish Witch

Q-quads


----------



## Goblin

R-Ribs


----------



## Irish Witch

S-shoulder


----------



## Evil Andrew

T - tonsils


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - uvula


----------



## Goblin

V-Veins


----------



## Evil Andrew

W - Wazoo


----------



## RoxyBlue

X - X chromosomes


----------



## Goblin

Y-Y chromosomes


----------



## Evil Andrew

Z - Zit


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - abdomen


----------



## Evil Andrew

B - buttocks


----------



## Goblin

C-Clavicle


----------



## Evil Andrew

D -Dunlop


----------



## RoxyBlue

(LOL)

E - esophagous


----------



## Goblin

F-Fingers


----------



## Evil Andrew

G - Giblets


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - head


----------



## Goblin

I-Instep


----------



## Evil Andrew

J - Jowls


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - knee


----------



## Goblin

L-Legs


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

M - Metatarsals


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - nose


----------



## Evil Andrew

O - Orifice


----------



## Goblin

P-Pelvis


----------



## graveyardmaster

q-quadriceps


----------



## Evil Andrew

R - wreck'd em


----------



## RoxyBlue

(I had to read that out loud before I got it)


S - sinuses


----------



## graveyardmaster

t-tonsils


----------



## Evil Andrew

U - Uvula


----------



## Goblin

V-Veins


----------



## Evil Andrew

W - wings


----------



## Goblin

X-X chromosomes


----------



## Evil Andrew

Y - Yingyang


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - zygomatic process


----------



## the bloody chef

Anterior Cruciate Ligament


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - bones


----------



## Evil Andrew

C - Calcaneus


----------



## the bloody chef

D- Duodenum :xbones:


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - ears


----------



## Goblin

F-Foot


----------



## the bloody chef

G- Glandular Secretions


----------



## Goblin

H-Hamstring


----------



## Evil Andrew

I - Innie


----------



## Goblin

J-Joints


----------



## Evil Andrew

K - Keister


----------



## Goblin

L-Legs


----------



## the bloody chef

M- Medial Collateral Ligament


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - nasal passages


----------



## Goblin

O-Optic nerve


----------



## Evil Andrew

P - proboscis


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quadraceps


----------



## the bloody chef

R- Retina


----------



## Evil Andrew

S - sclera


----------



## Goblin

T-Tonsils


----------



## Evil Andrew

(timothy ??)

U - unmentionables ?


----------



## the bloody chef

(you're not supposed to mention those!!!)

V- varicose veins


----------



## Goblin

W-Wrist


----------



## Evil Andrew

X - X-rated parts


----------



## Goblin

Y-Y chromosomes


----------



## graveyardmaster

z-zygomatic bone


----------



## scareme

A-adnoids


----------



## Evil Andrew

B - buttocks


----------



## Evil Andrew

C - cankles


----------



## Goblin

D-Drumsticks......Oops! That's a chicken! Deltoids


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - esophagous


----------



## Goblin

F-Fingers


----------



## scareme

G-guts


----------



## the bloody chef

H- Humerus


----------



## scareme

I-ingrown toenail


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - jawbone


----------



## Goblin

K-Knee


----------



## scareme

L-liver


----------



## Goblin

M-Mouth


----------



## scareme

N-nails


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - ovary


----------



## Evil Andrew

P - privates


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - quadriceps


----------



## Evil Andrew

R - wrecked 'em ? hell, it killed him.....

(still funny after all these years : )


----------



## Goblin

S-Someone's head


----------



## scareme

T-toes


----------



## Goblin

U-Underarms


----------



## scareme

V-veins


----------



## Evil Andrew

W - webbed feet


----------



## Goblin

X-X chromosomes


----------



## Evil Andrew

Y - yingyang


----------



## Goblin

Z-Z Chromosomes


----------



## Evil Andrew

A - Annulus


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - buttocks


----------



## Evil Andrew

C - craw


----------



## the bloody chef

D- digestive tract


----------



## Goblin

E-Ears.............


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - fingers


----------



## Evil Andrew

G - Gall bladder


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - humerus


----------



## Evil Andrew

I - Innie


----------



## Goblin

J-Joints


----------



## Evil Andrew

K - knee


----------



## Goblin

L-Lips


----------



## Evil Andrew

P - proboscis


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quadraceps


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - ribcage


----------



## Evil Andrew

S - stomach


----------



## Goblin

T-Tonsils


----------



## Evil Andrew

U - underbelly


----------



## Goblin

V-Veins


----------



## Evil Andrew

W - Wattle


----------



## RoxyBlue

X - X chromosome


----------



## Goblin

Y-Y chromosome


----------



## DocK

Z - Zygomatic bone


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - arteries


----------



## Evil Andrew

B - Butt


----------



## Goblin

C-Cerebellum


----------



## Evil Andrew

D - Dunlop


----------



## RoxyBlue

^


E - ears


----------



## Goblin

F-Fingers


----------



## Monk

G - gullet


----------



## Goblin

H-Hands


----------



## Monk

I - Iris


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - jawbone


----------



## Monk

K - Knee


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - lips


----------



## Goblin

M-Mouth


----------



## Monk

N-nostril


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - optic nerve


----------



## Goblin

P-Pelvis


----------



## Monk

Q - quadraceps


----------



## Evil Andrew

R - radius


----------



## Goblin

S-Sinus


----------



## Evil Andrew

T - Tibia


----------



## Goblin

U-Underarms


----------



## Monk

V - ventricle


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - waist


----------



## Goblin

X-X chromosomes


----------



## Evil Andrew

Y - yazoo


----------



## Goblin

Z-Z chromosomes


----------



## highbury

A - Abdomen


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - brain


----------



## Goblin

C-Clavicle


----------



## highbury

D - Dentures


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - esophagous


----------



## Goblin

F-Foot


----------



## highbury

G - Gallbladder


----------



## Goblin

H-Heart


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - iris


----------



## Evil Andrew

J - joint


----------



## Goblin

K-Knee


----------



## Evil Andrew

L - loin


----------



## Spooky1

M - mandible


----------



## Goblin

N-Nose


----------



## highbury

O - Orbital socket


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - parathyroid gland


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quadraceps


----------



## highbury

R - Retina


----------



## Spooky1

S -Sinus


----------



## Goblin

T-Tongue.............


----------



## awokennightmare

U-Uvula


----------



## scareme

W-water on the knee


----------



## awokennightmare

X-X chromosomes


----------



## scareme

Y-Y chromosomes


----------



## awokennightmare

Z-Z chromosomes


----------



## scareme

A-Adams apple


----------



## awokennightmare

B-Brain


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - cerebral cortex


----------



## awokennightmare

D - duodenum


----------



## Goblin

E-Ears


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - face


----------



## Goblin

G-Gallbladder


----------



## highbury

H - Humerus


----------



## scareme

I-in grown fingernail


----------



## Goblin

J-Joints


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - kneecap


----------



## Goblin

L-Legs


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - mouth


----------



## Bone Dancer

N - nose


----------



## highbury

O - Ovaries


----------



## Goblin

P-Pelvis


----------



## Evil Andrew

Q - quadraceps


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - rectum


----------



## Evil Andrew

RoxyBlue said:


> R - rectum


S - Sphincter ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

googly

T - tongue


----------



## Goblin

U-Underarms


----------



## crazy xmas

V- Ventricles


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - waist


----------



## crazy xmas

X-X chromosomes


----------



## Evil Andrew

Y - yingyang


----------



## Frightmaster-General

*Z* - Zygomatic bone


----------



## PrettyGhoul

A - Adams Apple


----------



## Goblin

B-bones


----------



## Evil Andrew

C - Coccyx


----------



## Goblin

D-Deltoids


----------



## Evil Andrew

E - Elbow


----------



## Goblin

F-Finger


----------



## Evil Andrew

G - Gizzard


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - heart


----------



## Evil Andrew

I - Innie


----------



## tupes

J-jugular


----------



## Dark Angel 27

K-Knee Cap


----------



## Evil Andrew

L - Lats


----------



## Spooky1

M - mole


----------



## Evil Andrew

N - nodes


----------



## Goblin

O-Optic nerve


----------



## Evil Andrew

P - pinky


----------



## Copchick

Q - quadratus femoris


----------



## highbury

R - Radial Ulna


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - spine


----------



## Goblin

T-Tonsils


----------



## Evil Andrew

U - unmentionables


----------



## Goblin

V-Veins


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - waist


----------



## Goblin

X-X chromosomes


----------



## graveyardmaster

y- yellow marrow


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - zygote


----------



## Goblin

A-Arteries


----------



## Will Reid

xx


----------



## Evil Andrew

C - cortex


----------



## scareme

D-Double jointed joints


----------



## Goblin

E-Ears


----------



## Evil Andrew

F - Fibula


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - guts


----------



## Evil Andrew

H - Heart


----------



## scareme

I-intestines


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - jugular vein


----------



## scareme

K-knees


----------



## highbury

L - Lungs


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - mouth


----------



## highbury

N - Nostrils


----------



## scareme

O-optical nerve


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - pituitary gland


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quadraceps


----------



## highbury

R -Radial Ulna


----------



## Goblin

S-Spleen


----------



## graveyardmaster

T-Tonsils


----------



## Evil Andrew

U - unmentionables


----------



## graveyardmaster

V-Veins


----------



## Evil Andrew

W - Willie


----------



## Goblin

X-X chromosomes


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - yellow teeth


----------



## Goblin

Z-Z Chromosomes


----------



## highbury

A - Adams Apple


----------



## scareme

B-broken bones


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - cartilage


----------



## Goblin

D-Deltoids


----------



## Evil Andrew

E - ear


----------



## Goblin

F-Fingers


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - gut


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

H-Hip


----------



## Goblin

I-Instep


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

J-Jugular Vein


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - knees


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

L -Lymph nodes


----------



## highbury

M - Metatarsal


----------



## drevilstein

nodule


----------



## Goblin

bump


----------



## graveyardmaster

Colon


----------



## Evil Andrew

D - Dorsal fin


----------



## Goblin

E-Ears


----------



## highbury

F - Fingers


----------



## Goblin

G-Gallbladder


----------



## Dark Angel 27

H- Heel


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - iris


----------



## Goblin

J-Joints


----------



## scareme

k-kidney


----------



## Goblin

L-Legs


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - mouth


----------



## Spooky1

N - Neck


----------



## highbury

O - Orbital Bone


----------



## Spooky1

P - Pubic bone


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - quadriceps


----------



## Evil Andrew

R - ribs


----------



## Spooky1

S - Spine


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - tongue


----------



## Monk

U - Upper thigh


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

V-vertebrae


----------



## PrettyGhoul

W - Warts


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

X-xiphoid process


----------



## Johnnylee

Y - Yellow marrow


----------



## Evil Andrew

zygomatic bone


----------



## PrettyGhoul

A - Abductor digiti minimi muscle.


----------



## Dreadmakr

B - Brain (_ aka Zombie bait_ )


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - cranium


----------



## Dreadmakr

D - Diaphragm


----------

